
Distribution vs. Innovation - spatten
https://a16z.com/2015/11/05/distribution-v-innovation/
======
nostrademons
I wonder if this is what Paul Buchheit meant in this tweet:

[https://twitter.com/paultoo/status/652547232504217601](https://twitter.com/paultoo/status/652547232504217601)

